# Virtual Copies?



## reidthaler (Oct 2, 2018)

It seems so obvious, but there doesn't seem to be an option.  Any workarounds without creating a VC on a lap or desktop computer?


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 2, 2018)

An option to create VC in those apps? No, there isn't any alternative.


----------

